# Tattoo



## briancray (Oct 31, 2013)

Tattoo I got recently after my bike tour. I decided to change my lifestyle and will continue to travel. This is to give me inspiration to continue on this path. Eventually I would like to get my whole back tatted and my other pec, possibly my ribs and abs, but I just don't have the money atm.

Godspeed Tattoo in Breckenridge, CO


----------



## dprogram (Oct 31, 2013)

Ride on Brotha. Who did the work btw? It's actually really good for such a simple design.


----------



## briancray (Oct 31, 2013)

Piotyr Kopytek...think that's how you spell it. Turned out really well.


----------



## Tude (Oct 31, 2013)

Nice tat! Great job on the knobbies. I'm getting ready to double my flower tat on my arm. yay!


----------



## Endy (Oct 31, 2013)

Nice tattoo. Whoever did it knows their shit.


----------



## dprogram (Nov 2, 2013)

Reminds me. I need to get AyyyJayyy to work on the stars she did...


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 5, 2013)

whoa, that's the punkest bike tat i've seen in a while! nice!


----------



## briancray (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks. I came up with the design the day of and he drew it exactly how I pictured. Turned out well.


----------

